# NOL Street Car



## capltd29 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello all,

Does any one know the status of the New Orleans Street Car, any estimate for re-opening?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 30, 2005)

The status is, they are not running. There is no timetable at present as to when they will be running either. In part because many parts of the city are still without power, so they can't run.

All of the new streetcars were damaged by flooding, but thankfully the antique St. Charles cars were not damaged. However, many of the power lines for the St. Charles line are still down.

More details can be found in a recent news story from CNN.


----------



## Guest_skeets50 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Canal ST line is running, they are using the St Charles line cars (green ones) for the Canal line, the Canal St line cars (red ones) were flooded out, the st charles line suffered alot of damage, overhead lines , track displacement ect. But CANAL STREETCAR IS RUNNING FULL LINE


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Aloha

The year before Katrina, I was susposed to go to a conference there. The people presenting the confrence bailed in fear of another hurricane. I was invited to a tour of the trolley operation.

If I ever get there the invitation stands.


----------



## tampasteve (Jun 12, 2006)

That is really such a great line. I was in NOL a few years ago and had the great opportunity of using the St. Charles line for a good amount of my transportation while there. I look very much forword to going back some day and riding that great system again. Anyone that has a chance should see it and take a ride!

Steve


----------



## St. Charles (Nov 11, 2007)

I thought I would reactivate this old thread because yesterday, November 10, 2007, the St. Charles streetcars finally returned to a part of St. Charles. They now run to Napoleon. Service hours have been cut from what they used to be, there is no service from 11 PM to 6 AM as pre-2005.

This is about 1/2 of the old pre-K route. The part from Napoleon west to Carrollton may come back in another year or so, depending on the politics of the city administration.


----------

